# Age of dogs in kennels



## coopin (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, does anyone know the age a dog has to be to be allowed into kennels?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Kennels?????


----------



## JimJamz (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello. I am a Kennel manager and we take dogs any time after they have had their first jabs. If you need any more info let me know. I will try and help you spot a good kennel to take your too & what sort of questions to ask.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

coopin said:


> Hi, does anyone know the age a dog has to be to be allowed into kennels?


My dog was four months old when he went into Kennels. I was told by the Kennel Staff that I may find he will not be house trained on his return.

We had an accident (on newspaper) during the first night of his return. He was fine after that.

I have my dog vaccinated against Kennel cough although this is not a requirement.

I didn't enjoy my holiday one bit but our little lad did. So don't worry he/she will have a great time. 

Sue


----------



## coopin (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Our pup will be 9 months when we leave her. Unfortunately we do not have any family to care for her. She is having plenty of holidays to weekend breaks at seaside etc. Thanks jimjam I will be in touch for info before we go look round, Thanks all


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

kennel cough is a requiremnt in all "good" kennels,comsidering it`s very contagious


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> kennel cough is a requiremnt in all "good" kennels,comsidering it`s very contagious


I am gutted, I thought the Kennels I took him to was a good and reputable Kennels. They do insist that pets are vaccinated and require his vaccination card. This is for identification and in case of emergency if a vet is needed, the vets details are on the card.

I thought it wise to have him protected against Kennel cough. I only hope it wasn't mentioned because he was already protected. He really loves it there.

I chose this one because of its location (within walking distance), the dogs are walked twice a day, the kennels are heated, the dogs are given personal care and attention and they are open all year round. They will also give the dogs the food they are used to. I did supply them with his food the first time he stayed as he was still on puppy food.

Is there an association or something that Boarding Kennels have to be associated/affiliated to? If not, how can I ensure the Boarding Kennel I use is a good one.

Sue


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

It`s always best to look at at least 6 different kennels.
having worked in a cattery and kennels,i know that the first on you go to isn`t always best.we used to have people come from miles away to use us,but people right on our doorstep didn`t like us.
All kennels should only take fully vaccinated dogs including kennel cough.It`s a horrible illness and spreads like wildfire.
The kennel you used does sound good,but if they are willing to take dogs who aren`t kennel cough vaccinated,then in my eyes they aren`t good.
The best thing you can do is look at other kennels,even if it means travelling further.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

fluffybunny2001 said:


> It`s always best to look at at least 6 different kennels.
> having worked in a cattery and kennels,i know that the first on you go to isn`t always best.we used to have people come from miles away to use us,but people right on our doorstep didn`t like us.
> All kennels should only take fully vaccinated dogs including kennel cough.It`s a horrible illness and spreads like wildfire.
> The kennel you used does sound good,but if they are willing to take dogs who aren`t kennel cough vaccinated,then in my eyes they aren`t good.
> The best thing you can do is look at other kennels,even if it means travelling further.


I am now in a bit of a dilemma, the Boarding Kennels I use is the same one my parents used. Duke is happy to go in fact if we pass the gates on his walks he tries to pull me in. I have to be careful he doesn't slip his harness, he is so determined to go through the gates.

I could change to another Boarding Kennels which could be the wrong move. I think I will ask them if Kennel cough is a requirement out of interest and make a decision from their reply.

Sue


----------

